# Interesting Article on Pre-WW2 Boxing and the Japanese Connection



## Jonathan Randall (Oct 15, 2006)

Interesting Article on Pre-WW2 Boxing and the Japanese Connection.
http://ejmas.com/jnc/jncart_svinth2_0100.htm


----------



## exile (Oct 15, 2006)

_Very_ interesting article (and strangely matter-of-fact assertion that Roosevelt deliberately ignoring this one intelligence officer's assertions about imminent Japanese invasion plans in order to get the US into WWII---I'd thought that that was still a very contentious and problematic claim...)


----------

